# Crappie/Squirrels - 7 Runs 110814



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not a bad day for opening of hunting season. My buddy and I were in the squirrel woods at daylight. He got 5 and myself 2. Each lost one on the other side of the creek we didn't know was there when we shot. This was a new place for both of us. 

About 9:00 it was time for crappie. Caught about 25 but only 12 keepers. The two crappie condo's were vacant today so we had to look around for them. Got a few with minnows but long lining did very well with a bubble gum/chartreuse curly tail, 1/8 oz litewire jig.

Water temp 60, cloudy all day and very little wind. the water was smooth as glass in many areas.

FishWalton


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

fishwalton said:


> Not a bad day for opening of hunting season. My buddy and I were in the squirrel woods at daylight. He got 5 and myself 2. Each lost one on the other side of the creek we didn't know was there when we shot. This was a new place for both of us.
> 
> About 9:00 it was time for crappie. Caught about 25 but only 12 keepers. The two crappie condo's were vacant today so we had to look around for them. Got a few with minnows but long lining did very well with a bubble gum/chartreuse curly tail, 1/8 oz litewire jig.
> 
> ...


Good job on a nice mess ! how do u cook your squirrels?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like y'all had a fun day . :thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Those are some big Crappie..

When I lived in East Pensacola Heights we would shoot a bunch of fat Squirrels with a pellet gun right in the backyard. Get them cleaned up and fry them. Excellent eating..


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Surf and turf!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That's a good day for sure!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Surf and turf!


beat me to it but would squirrels be turf? Surf and tree maybe. My advice is let your buddy keep the squirrels and you take the crappie!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Man o Man...that brings back a flood of memories, floating down yellow river as a boy, armed w/ a single shot 22 and just a pocketful of bullets.

We'd skin and cook them at the fish camp at Millers Bluff. My favorite way to fix them is fried or smothered in a gravy, crock-pot type of mixture.

Nice report, thanks.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I fry them like chicken, but going to look for a squirrel stew recipe or maybe just do a pot full of squirrel and rice, just like chicken and rice. I took the squirrels and my partner took the crappie.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I had squirrel and rice for supper last night. The wife and girls went to the FSU ballgame so I decided it would be a good time to cook it. I boiled the squirrels for 2 hours and the males were still tough. It took me about 30 minuted to debone them and I still found more bones when eating. Too much work. They don' t taste like chicken and rice either.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice report JB. Trolling 1/8th ounce litewires you must have been in some deeper water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

yep, 18 to 22 ft


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, 18 to 22 ft. Jig would hit bottom when we got into 8 to 9 ft water and we would turn around and get back into the deeper water. The fish were deep.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Mom used a pressure cooker on the tree rats. She'd cook the squirrels on a bed of rice. Then make some gravy out of drops of heaven or whatever she used. Danged good and tender as could be.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

billyb said:


> I had squirrel and rice for supper last night. The wife and girls went to the FSU ballgame so I decided it would be a good time to cook it. I boiled the squirrels for 2 hours and the males were still tough. It took me about 30 minuted to debone them and I still found more bones when eating. Too much work. They don' t taste like chicken and rice either.


 
Boiling em probably didnt help. Pressure cooker or braising in the oven tightly covered for a few hours on low would tender them up nice. Theyre still squirrels though.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

That's awesome fishwalton. Hope to run into you sometime down on the river. PM sent.


----------



## cottontop58 (Feb 22, 2011)

Crockpot


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Lunch today*



billyb said:


> I had squirrel and rice for supper last night. The wife and girls went to the FSU ballgame so I decided it would be a good time to cook it. I boiled the squirrels for 2 hours and the males were still tough. It took me about 30 minuted to debone them and I still found more bones when eating. Too much work. They don' t taste like chicken and rice either.


Billyb......for lunch today had some of those squirrels from the other day. Turned out great except I got distracted and burned the last four legs. Meat tenderizer did the trick on the old boars..... Also, I could feel the heat in that jalapeno cornbread


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm hungry. My number is 689-3657. Call me when you don't want to eat alone and I will drive over and share some stories with you. That is my kind of groceries.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Hunting and fishin all in one day...can't beat it!!! Nice catch and kills!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Choctaw Crappie - Nice ones*

Postings on crappie.com indicate the crappie bite is improving on the Choctawhatchee River. New friends, Don and Amy from Arkansas stopped by this afternoon after spending a few hours on the river out of Smokehouse. They were the only boat on the river. We met up on crappie.com. They had a really good catch a few days ago and presented me with 13 today that ran 11.25 to 13.25 inches. Darn nice fish. Don and Amy are both avid crappie anglers and have jig fishing down pat. I talked to them about noon and they were have froze and fighting the wind trying to hold the boat over crappie holes they found this week.
Here is the before and after of their catch today.


----------

